# Legally Liable?



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

If I Sell A Lawn Mower , With No Warranty Or Guarantee,how Should The Bill Of Sale Be Worded So I'm Not Obligated To Make Any Repairs Free Of Charge. Also Is This Legal.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Write the bill of sale so that it is very clear that the mower is being sold "as is" with no warranty and that you are not legally resposible for any misuse of the equipment. Make sure that you explain the terms of the sale to the person you are selling it to, then both of you should sign and date the bill of sale. After that, make copies of the bill of sale for both of you.

This is what I've done for every piece of equipment I've ever sold and I've never had any problems.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i give the tail light warranty 










when i cant see them anymore the warranty is up


----------

